# How do you get a gba emulator on a iPod nano???



## smash_legend (Mar 9, 2009)

can any1 tell me how to put this stuff on my ipod???
PLEASE!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 9, 2009)

Which generation Nano do you have?
You can only hack a 1st Generation iPod nano. 





There are 4 generations
1st gen - Looks like that
2nd gen - Looks like that but doesnt have aliminium backing
3rd gen - Fat little nano
4th gen - The brand new nano.

You can put Pacman, Doom 1 and 2 and GB/GBC games.
The chances of newer gens being hacked are slim, thanks to the iPhone/iPod Touch.
To do this, you need to install a replacement firmware called Rockbox.
When installed, you can switch between stock iPod OS and Rockbox


----------



## Purses (Mar 9, 2009)

I know you can run GBC/GB on the ipods, but running GBA on an nano really seems impossible.  It may be possible to do it on an iPhone or an iTouch, but a nano?  The nano basically has no processing power needed to run an emulator for GBA.


----------



## smash_legend (Mar 10, 2009)

3rd gen


----------



## dajavax (Mar 10, 2009)

gba is not possible... gb/gbc just in the first generation


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 11, 2009)

smash_legend said:
			
		

> can any1 tell me how to put this stuff on my ipod???
> PLEASE!!!


you kidding me? look at your number of buttons and ask again.
you have 5 buttons in total and a sliding moving, and a GBA has 6 buttons and a D-Pad


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 11, 2009)

also isnt the 1st gen nano the only one that has been hacked


----------



## smash_legend (Mar 15, 2009)

not just emulators, there are other stuff too


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 15, 2009)

isn't the screen a little, uh, small?


----------

